# الدليل الكامل لعلاج مرض دوالي الساقين



## اني بل (25 فبراير 2010)

ارتداء الجوارب طوال اليوم يساعد أوردة الرجل وعضلاتها علي تدفق الدم بشكل أكثر فاعليةأظهرت الدراسات أن الإنسان هو الوحيد بين المخلوقات الذي يعاني من مرض الدوالي، وأن بين كل ثلاثة أشخاص ، هناك واحد يعاني من هذا المرض. وأن نسبة النساء المصابات به هي ضعف نسبة الرجال.
والدوالي هو عبارة عن ضحالة في الحركة أو عدمها ، في جزء من الوريد السطحي للقدمين.
في حالة السير فإننا نضغط على الأوردة الدموية الموجودة في أخمص القدمين، وبذلك ندفع الدم بطريقة ميكانيكية إلى القلب. وفي الوقت نفسه فان تقلص بطني الساقين يلعب دور المضخة التي تساعد على صعود الدم ، وهذه العملية لا تتم بصورة فعالة إلا إذا كانت الدورة الدموية في حالة جيدة . إن الجدران الداخلية للأوردة مبطنة بطيات تسمى صمامات أو حواجز تمنع انحصار الدم وتسمح له بالصعود إلى أعلى درجة درجة إلى القلب. 
وفي حال كانت جدران الأوردة تشتكي من عيب ما، فان هذه الطيات تتمدد وتختفي الحواجز، فتنتفخ الأوردة وتأخذ اللون الأزرق بشكل تدريجي ، وهذه العملية تتطلب سنوات، ولكن من الممكن أيضاً أن تظهر في مرحلة النضوج. ومن هنا ضرورة يجب أن نوقف عملية ظهور الدوالي منذ الإشارة الأولى ، أي انتفاخ القدمين. وقد تتطلب علاج وعناية عن طريق مستحضرات التجميل فقط. ولكن في حالات أخرى تحدث مضاعفات وأعراض مؤلمة للشخص وقد تزداد الحالة خطورة وتؤثر بشكل كبير علي وظائف أخرى بالجسم.
*الأعراض:*
- تحدث بعض الأعراض البسيطة قبل ظهور دوالي الأوردة وتتضمن:
- شعور بوخز (شكة)، ثقل، شد عضلي أو تضخم في أسفل الساق.
- زيادة الشعور بالألم في حالة الجلوس أو الوقوف لفترة طويلة.
- تظهر دوالي الأوردة بوضوح تحت جلد الساق.
- تغير في لون الكاحل إلي اللون الرمادي.
- حك حول منطقة الوريد.
- ظهور قرح بالجلد ويتطلب المريض عناية فورية في هذه الحالة.
*الأسباب:*
تقوم الشرايين بنقل الدم من القلب إلي باقي أنسجة الجسم. وتقوم الأوردة بإعادة نقل الدم من الجسم إلي القلب لإعادة إرساله مرة أخرى.
من أجل إرسال الدم إلي القلب مرة أخرى تحتاج الأوردة في الرجل للعمل ضد الجاذبية الأرضية ويحدث ذلك عن طريق انقباض العضلات في أسفل الأرجل، والتي تعمل بمثابة مضخة مساعدة لجدار الأوردة لنقل الدم. تقوم الصمامات بفتح المجال أمام تدفق الدم ومنعه من الارتداد مرة أخرى.
تحدث الدوالي عندما تعجز هذه الصمامات عن القيام بعملها بكفاءة. وتصبح الأوردة غير مرنة بالشكل الكافي كلما يمر بنا العمر وبالتالي يحدث فيها تمدد وعندئذ فإن الدم الذي يتجه إلي القلب يتراجع إلي الوراء مرة أخرى ويتراكم في الأوردة ويتضخم وبالتالي تحدث حالة الدوالي في الأوردة.​ 
*عوامل الخطورة:*
- هناك عوامل تساعد علي امكانية الإصابة بدوالي الأوردة، وتتضمن هذه العوامل:
*- السن:* تحدث حالة دوالي الأوردة ما بين سن 30 إلي 70 عام.
*- النوع:* تتضاعف فرصة إصابة السيدة عن الرجل. وذلك نتيجة التغيرات الهرمونية التي تحدث أثناء الحمل، قبل الدورة الشهرية وبعد سن انتهاء الدورة الشهرية حيث أن الهرمونات الأنثوية تعمل علي ارتخاء جدار الأوردة.
*- الجينات الوراثية:* الإصابة بدوالي الأوردة من الأمراض الوراثية، أي أن إصابة أحد أعضاء الأسرة بهذه الحالة يزيد من فرص إصابة أحد الأفراد الأخرى أو الأجيال التالية.
- البدانة: زيادة وزن الجسم يعمل علي الضغط علي الأوردة مما يزيد من فرصة الإصابة بالدوالي.
*- الوقوف لفترات طويلة:* يؤدي الوقوف لفترات طويلة إلي ضعف تدفق الدم وبالتالي تزيد فرصة الإصابة بالدوالي.
*متى يجب اللجوء للطبيب:*
هناك إجراءات بسيطة يمكن اتباعها لتفادي حدوث آلام ناتجة عن الدوالي ويمكن أيضاً تجنب ازدياد الحالة سوءاً. ولكن في حالة ازدياد الحالة سوءاً، أو إذا كنت قلق بسبب شكل الدوالي الظاهر في الساق فيمكنك اللجوء للطبيب لمحاولة علاج الحالة.
*التشخيص:*
يقوم الطبيب بفحص الساق المصابة بالدوالي أثناء وقوف المريض وفحص وجود تضخم فيها ومعرفة نوعية الألم الذي يشعر به المريض.
يقوم الطبيب أيضاً بإجراء اختبار موجات فوق الصوتية لمعرفة إذا كان هناك احتمال قائم لتكوين كتل دموية في الساق.
*المضاعفات:*
تحدث حالات نادرة من القرح المؤلمة بالقرب من دوالي الأوردة وتحديداً علي الكاحل. تحدث القرحة نتيجة تراكم المياه لفترة طويلة علي الأنسجة وذلك نتيجة زيادة ضغط الدم علي الأوردة. وتحتاج هذه القرحة عناية سريعة واستشارة الطبيب.
*العلاج:*
- لا يتطلب علاج الدوالي البقاء في المستشفي أو فترة طويلة من العلاج.
- تحتاج حالة الإصابة البسيطة إلي مجرد علاج بسيط بالإضافة إلي بعض الاجراءات الشخصية التي يجب اتباعها من قبل المريض مثل: ممارسة الرياضة، إنقاص الوزن في حالة البدانة، عدم ارتداء الملابس الضيقة، رفع الأرجل وعدم الوقوف أو الجلوس لفترات طويلة.
- في حالة عدم استجابة الشخص لهذه الاجراءات وعدم شفاء الدوالي فيمكن اتباع بعض العلاجات الأخرى مثل:
*- Sclerotherapy:* يقوم الطبيب بحقن وريد صغير أو متوسط به دوالي بمحلول يعمل علي التئام الوريد. هذه العملية تقوم بإغلاق الوريد المصاب وبالتالي يجبر الدم علي تغيير مساره من خلال وريد آخر.
*- Ambulatory phlebectomy:* يقوم الطبيب من خلال هذه العملية بإزالة الدوالي الصغيرة في الوريد المصاب من خلال ثقب صغير جداً في الجلد. يتم استخدام بنج موضعي فقط في المكان المطلوب.
*- استئصال الوريد:* تتضمن هذه العملية استئصال وريد طويل من خلال ثقب صغير .يستطيع المريض ممارسة نشاطاته بشكل طبيعي في أقل من أسبوعين.
*- جراحة المنظار:* يلجأ الطبيب إلي هذه الوسيلة فقط في حالة تطور دوالي الأوردة وعند ظهور قرح في الساق. يقوم الجراح باستخدام كاميرا صغيرة جداً يتم وضعها في الساق لرؤية الأوردة جيداً، ويتم عمل فتحة صغيرة في الساق مثل الطرق السابقة.
*- جراحة الليزر:* بدأ الكثير من الأطباء الآن استخدام الليزر في علاج مشكلة دوالي الأوردة، وهي أكثر الطرق يسراً في العلاج.
*الوقاية:* 
لا يوجد طريقة محددة للوقاية من الإصابة بدوالي الأوردة. لكن هناك وسائل يمكن بها تحسين الدورة الدموية لعضلاتك وبالتالي تنخفض فرصة الإصابة بالدوالي.
*طرق لتحسين الدورة الدموية:*
*- التمارين الرياضية :* المشي وتحريك القدم بشكل مستمر هي من أفضل الوسائل لتحسين الدورة الدموية للقدم.
*- التحكم في وزن الجسم :* تعمل زيادة وزن الجسم علي الضغط علي الأوردة وبالتالي تزيد فرصة إصابة الأوردة بالدوالي.
*- نوع الملابس :* يجب تجنب ارتداء الأحذية ذات الكعب العالى. الأحذية المنخفضة تساعد علي تحريك عضلات الساق بشكل أكبر. يفضل أيضاً عدم ارتداء الملابس الضيقة علي الفخذين أو الساق وذلك لأن هذه النوعية من الملابس تحد من سلاسة عملية الدورة الدموية.
*- رفع القدم :* لتحسين الدورة الدموية للقدم، يمكنك رفع قدمك لمدة 10 – 15 دقيقة من ثلاثة إلي أربع مرات في اليوم. علي سبيل المثال ← استلق علي ظهرك وقم برفع القدم علي أربع وسادات عالية.
*- تجنب فترات طويلة من الجلوس أو الوقوف:* يجب تغيير وضع جلوسك أو وقوفك كل فترة قصيرة وذلك لتحسين عملية تدفق الدم في الساق.​ 
*العناية الشخصية:*
ارتداء الجوارب هي أفضل الوسائل التي يمكنك تجربتها قبل بداية اتباع وسائل العلاج. ارتداء الجوارب طوال اليوم يساعد أوردة الرجل وعضلاتها علي تدفق الدم بشكل أكثر فاعلية. 
*جراحة الدوالي:*
في حالة إصابة الأوردة الأساسية بالمرض، فالاختصاصي ينصح باللجوء إلى الجراحة ويطلق على العملية اسم "ستربينج" Striping أي النزع والسحب وتقوم العملية على نزع الوريد المصاب بعد تحذير موضعي أو عام (حسب الحالة)، وتتم الدورة الدموية معتمدة على الأوردة الباقية بعملها الاعتيادي.
*نقاط عامة:*
الاعتناء بالصحة العامة يؤثر في مكافحة الدوالي، وهنا بعض النقاط المفيدة للصحة ولايعاد شبح الدوالي اتبعي الآتي:
- كافحي الإمساك باعتدال طعامك وتخفيف الملح والقهوة والشاي وغيرها. وعند الشعور بالإمساك تناولي مليناً بسيطاً كالزيت أو الأملاح الفوارة. 
- في الشتاء ارتدي الملابس الصوفية لتمنعي إبطاء حركة الدورة الدموية في الأعضاء السفلية. 
- تجنبي التغير المفاجئ في درجات الحرارة كالتدفئة القوية في المنزل وبرودة الطقس في الخارج. 
- اذا كنت تمارسين مهنة تتطلب الوقوف، وأنت مصابة بالدوالي ، حاولي التمدد لمدة خمس دقائق كل ساعة وأخرى، استلقي على ظهرك ومددي ساقين فوق وسادة ، وفي الليل عندما تخلدين للنوم، ضعي وسادة عالية تحت ساقيك.​ 

http://www.algamal.net/Articles/Details.aspx?TID=9&ZID=18&AID=1132​ 

يتبع​ 
















​


----------



## اني بل (25 فبراير 2010)

" أبلغ من العمر 22 عاماً وطولى 175 سم، ووزنى 87 كجم،والمشكلى أنه منذ 3 سنوات لاحظت وجود انتفاخ غريب حجمه صغير فى منطقة الساق اليمنى واليسرى فى المكان نفسه، وحسبته أمراً عادياًن لكن منذ عام أخبرنى زميل فى امتباز طب أنه ربما يكون دوالى". 
وذهبت إلى طبيب جراحة عظام، وأكد لى أنها دوالى داخلية، وكتب لى حبوب دافلون ومرهم فولتارين، وتحسنت، وصغر حجم الانتفاخ، وبدأت منذ 3 أشهر بممارسة الرياضة (مشى لمسافات طويلة حوالى 4 كم + سويدى) من اجل إنقاص وزنى.

وبالفعل نقص وزنى من 97 إلى 87 فى مدة 3 اشهر، وكنت أثناء التمرين أشعر ببعض الألم إلا أن حجم هذه الدوالى صغر، ومنذ 15 يوماً زادت فترات جلوسى أما الكمبيوتر، وكذلك وقوفى لفترات طويلة، ومنذ 15 يوماص شعرت بألم شديد فى ساقى وخاصة اليسرى، فذهبت للطبيب مرة أخرى، ووصف لى حبوب دافلون 500 مجم مرتين فى اليوم ومرهم فينوترون مع ارتداء جورب طبى. 

فهل هذا يكفى؟ وهل يستدعى الأمر أن أذهب لطبيب فى تخصص غير جراحة العظام؟ وهل للرياضة تأثير على هذه الدوالى، خاصة تمارين القفز لأعلى على مشط القدم ؟ وهل يوجد هناك تمارين تساعدنى على تحسين حالتى ؟

وهل لركوب الدراجة فترة طويلة، واستعمال عجلة التدريب آثار سلبية ؟ وهل استمرارى فى إنقاص وزنى بهذه الطريقة ( مشى لمسافات طويلة + سويدى) له تأثير إيجابى على هذه الدوالى ؟

وبالنسبة لكثرة جلوسى أمام الكمبيوتر، هل هناك وضع معين مريح؟ وهل تعرضى للشمس والحرارة ( تدفئة ساقى مثلاً، او أخذ حمام ماء ساخن) له آثار سلبية ؟
سمعت أن دهن هذه المناطق بخل التفاح له نفع، فهل ذلك صحيح ؟

*حول هذة الأسئلة وأسئلة أخري تتعلق بدوالي القدمين يقول د. هشام عبد الباقى الحاصل على دكتوراه جراحة العظام- كلية الطب جامعة عين شمس :*
" من المهم أن تعلمى بداية أن علاج دوالى الساقين هو التخصص الدقيق لأطباء جراحة الأوعية الدموية، وليس أطباء جراحة العظام، إلا أن اختصاصى جراحة العظام يمكنه التعامل مع مثل هذه الحالات كما حدث معك. 
وظهور دوالى الساقين قد ينتج إما بسبب أولى أى نتيجة وجود مشكلة فى أوردة الساق نفسها، وعادة ما يكون ضعفاً فى جدار الأوعية الدموية الوريدية، وليست الشريانية ( Weakness in the Walla of the Veins ) والتى من وظيفتها ضخ الدم من الأرجل والقدمين إلى الأعلى، لتصل إلى الوريد الرئيسى المتصل بالقلب، وبسبب ضعفها يحدث اضطراب فى هذه الوظيفة فيتراكم الدم فيها وتنتفخ، ثم تبدأ بالتعرج والبروز فى المراحل المتأخرةن لذا فإن العلاج يتوقف على شدة الحالة ومرحلة العلاج نفسه.
وقد تنتج هذه الحالة بسبب ثانوى نتيجة لمرض آخر كأورام الحوض أو البطن، وكذلك أيضا تظهر بشكل واضح خلال فترة الحمل لدى السيدات.

وعلاج الدوالى الثانوية يتلخص بعلاج السبب الأساس، أما الدوالى الأولية فيتم فيها علاج الجزء الذى يعانى من المشكلة حسب حالتهن وهناك تدخلات جراحية وفقاً للحالة التى يراها ويشخصها طبيب الأوعية الدموية.

وبالإضافة إلى هذا، فإن هناك بعض الحالات البسيطة من دوالى الساقين لا يلزمها إلا بعض الإجراءات المساعدة لتحسين الحالة، وأعتقد أنك تعايشت مع حالتك هذه مدة ليست بالقليلة، وبالتأكيد اكتسبت بعض الخبرة فى التعامل معها. 

ومن الأمور التى تزيد من سوء حالة دوالى الساقين والألم المصاحب لهما، الوقوف لفترات طويلة، وكذلك الجلوس لفترات طويلة دون تمارين لتحريك القدم والكاحل بغية تنشيط الدورة الدموية بهما، لذا فإننا ننصح عادة فى مثل هذه الحالات بالأتى:

*أولاً:* تحريك القدمين باستمرار، خاصة أثناء الجلوس الطويل (يمكنك مد الساقين إلى الأمام وأداء التمرين وأنت جالسة) فهذا يساعد على تحريك العضلات كى تقوم بدفع الدم إلى أعلى.
*ثانياً:* عدم الوقوف بلا داع لفترات طويلة، حاولى دائماً ان يكون المشى بديلاً للوقوف، حتى لو كان المشى فى المكان نفسه.
*ثالثاً:* ممارسة التمرينات باستمرار مهمة للحفاظ على قوة عضلات الساقين وبالتالى تحسين وظيفة المضخة العضلية للدم، وأعنى بها ضغط العضلات على جدران الأوردة لأعلى فى اتجاه القلب، ومنع تراكمه فى الساقين مسبباً الدوالى أو جعل حالتها أكثر سوءاً.
*رابعاً:* عند وجود احتمالات للوقوف فترة طويلة فى يوم ما، يفضل استخدام الجوارب الطبية. وطريقة استخدام هذه الجوارب مهمة جداًن لأن استخدامها بصورة خاطئة قد لا يعين على أداء مهمتها. وهذه الجوارب تستخدم كالأتى:
يتم رفع الرجلين ولمدة طويلة (حوالى نصف ساعة) على وسادة عالية، ثم يلبس الجوارب قبل النزول من السرير والأرجل مرتفعة.
*خامساً:* إذا كانت الحالة شديدة ولا يجدى معها لبس الجوارب، نبدأ بالتدخل الدوائى بإعطاء عقاقير تعمل على تقوية الأوعية الدموية مثل الدافلون و Rota C وغيرها، وفى مراحل أكثر تقدماً يستخدم العلاج بالحقن.
أما عن التعرض للشمس أو الحرارة فلا ضرر منه إذا كان لفترات معقولة، وكذلك الرياضات التى تمارسينها لتخفيض وزنك تعتبر هامة ومفيدة فى مثل حالتك.
عزيزتى، يمكنك اتباع ما ذكرنا من نصائح سابقة لتحسين حالتك، ولا تتأخرى فى عرض نفسك على طبيب اختصاصى أوعية دموية للتأكد أولاً من أن الدوالى لديك أولية، وليس لها سبب ثانوى، وذلك عن طريق إجراء بعض افحوصات الخاصة للأوردة واتجاهات سريان الدم فيها.


----------



## اني بل (25 فبراير 2010)

المشاركة الثانية ارجو حذفها مشكووووووور شحرورتي


----------



## kalimooo (25 فبراير 2010)

*مجهود رائع يا اني

كل الشكر الك

سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## اني بل (25 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااا" لتشجيعك يا شحرورتي المميز


----------



## HappyButterfly (25 فبراير 2010)

*التمارين الرياضية :* المشي وتحريك القدم بشكل مستمر هي من أفضل الوسائل لتحسين الدورة الدموية للقدم.
*- التحكم في وزن الجسم :* تعمل زيادة وزن الجسم علي الضغط علي الأوردة وبالتالي تزيد فرصة إصابة الأوردة بالدوالي.
*- نوع الملابس :* يجب تجنب ارتداء الأحذية ذات الكعب العالى. الأحذية المنخفضة تساعد علي تحريك عضلات الساق بشكل أكبر. يفضل أيضاً عدم ارتداء الملابس الضيقة علي الفخذين أو الساق وذلك لأن هذه النوعية من الملابس تحد من سلاسة عملية الدورة الدموية.
*- رفع القدم :* لتحسين الدورة الدموية للقدم، يمكنك رفع قدمك لمدة 10 – 15 دقيقة من ثلاثة إلي أربع مرات في اليوم. علي سبيل المثال ← استلق علي ظهرك وقم برفع القدم علي أربع وسادات عالية.
*- تجنب فترات طويلة من الجلوس أو الوقوف:* يجب تغيير وضع جلوسك أو وقوفك كل فترة قصيرة وذلك لتحسين عملية تدفق الدم في الساق.

*معلومات مهمة اوى انى حبيبى
ميرسى لك كتير ياقمر
سلام المسيح معك*​


----------



## اني بل (26 فبراير 2010)

ومعك ياقمرة ومشكووووووورة لمرورك وتعليقك المميز


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أبريل 2010)

> طرق لتحسين الدورة الدموية:
> - التمارين الرياضية : المشي وتحريك القدم بشكل مستمر هي من أفضل الوسائل لتحسين الدورة الدموية للقدم.
> - التحكم في وزن الجسم : تعمل زيادة وزن الجسم علي الضغط علي الأوردة وبالتالي تزيد فرصة إصابة الأوردة بالدوالي.
> - نوع الملابس : يجب تجنب ارتداء الأحذية ذات الكعب العالى. الأحذية المنخفضة تساعد علي تحريك عضلات الساق بشكل أكبر. يفضل أيضاً عدم ارتداء الملابس الضيقة علي الفخذين أو الساق وذلك لأن هذه النوعية من الملابس تحد من سلاسة عملية الدورة الدموية.
> ...



موضوع اكتر من رائع

وشكرا ليكى انى بل ​


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااا" حبيبتي تاسوني ربنا يباركك


----------

